# New Ridgid 14" Bandsaw



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

This is a FYI for those who like Ridgid and are looking for a bandsaw. Link below photo
v
v









v
v

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-14-in-Bandsaw-R474/205653861


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks good. 9inch capacity, mobile base, and 2/4in dust collection are nice features. $449 isn't a terrible price either, especially if you can find a coupon or sale. 
I just hope the quality is better tha Ridgid's last attempt at a bandsaw. I have their last model, and it took a lot tweaking to get it into usable shape.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Looks good. 9inch capacity, mobile base, and 2/4in dust collection are nice features. $449 isn t a terrible price either, especially if you can find a coupon or sale.
> I just hope the quality is better tha Ridgid s last attempt at a bandsaw. I have their last model, and it took a lot tweaking to get it into usable shape.
> 
> - Tedstor


v
v
Yep. For those reasons you mention and others I've read about is why I went with a Grizzly.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

> Looks good. 9inch capacity, mobile base, and 2/4in dust collection are nice features. $449 isn t a terrible price either, especially if you can find a coupon or sale.
> I just hope the quality is better tha Ridgid s last attempt at a bandsaw. I have their last model, and it took a lot tweaking to get it into usable shape.
> 
> - Tedstor
> ...


I knew about the machine's reputation before I bought it, but I stumbled upon one that was on clearance for $149(ish). At that price, and with the option to return, I took a chance. 
I had to: 
-Duct tape a couple of nickels to each wheel in order to balance them. LOL 
-Reinforce the stand with 3/4 ply
-Replace the lumpy, ill-fitting belt
-re-shim the lower wheel to get it 'close' to coplaner. 
Even after all that, the machine's performance is "good nuff'".....but nothing more. 
I probably should have held out too.

*but with that aside, hopefully Ridgid will also introduce a better table saw too. The 4512 has a very checkered reputation as well*


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like some good improvements over the last one. I would of given it a second look before buying my Rikon.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice find. One can only hope that it will be less disappointing. Based on the specs I read, it sounds like it's trying to match the Rikon 10-321 specs (i.e. cutting capacity).


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Well for one, Ridgid is a hit or miss thing. You might get one that's okay or one that doesn't even keep the blade on the wheels!

Trust me I KNOW RIDGID TOOLS!

ALSO for nearly that price one can get a Grizzly with a top notch fence


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I would like to see the first review


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

I doubt if this new version will be much better than the last one if at all. It seem like every time TTI comes out with a new version of the older Emerson designed tools they are not as high quality as the one they replaced. In the case of the bandsaw, the older one was barely up to HF standards.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Agreed that the predecessor had it's shortcomings. Even though I own one (Grizzly), I'd like to see Ridgid bring back their jointer. I don't remember reading anything negative about it, unlike their table saws and bandsaws.


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Steel city sells the same jointed. 
Check the 'deals' section on their website


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

> Agreed that the predecessor had it s shortcomings. Even though I own one (Grizzly), *I d like to see Ridgid bring back their jointer.* I don t remember reading anything negative about it, unlike their table saws and bandsaws.
> 
> - kdc68


Is it gone? I see HD is selling it on their web site. http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-6-Amp-6-1-8-in-Corded-Jointer-Planer-JP0610/202269174?N=5yc1vZc27y


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

They are more now, but I bought the Grizzly Ultimate 14" band saw for $375 and I love it. It has such a better fence than the mode just below it that it is will worth price to get the Ultimate saw. I don't see a fence on that Rigid one for $450 and it only goes up to 9". The Grizzly can be modified to go to 12" with the riser and I use that height a lot!.

But, if you can get that saw for $149 and they have a lifetime warranty, you might be happy with it. Looking at the picture, it looks like you can bolt in a riser to increase the height.

Jim


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Agreed that the predecessor had it s shortcomings. Even though I own one (Grizzly), *I d like to see Ridgid bring back their jointer.* I don t remember reading anything negative about it, unlike their table saws and bandsaws.
> 
> - kdc68
> 
> ...


v
v

*Why me*
Hmmm….At the time when I was looking at a jointer the Ridgid model was no longer sold in stores and no longer available online according to the store manager. I looked at the link you provided and I see it is available online only again. So either the manger was wrong or they brought it back online. Nevertheless, I stand corrected….


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I actually got my older orange Ridgid BS to work quite nicely, but out of the box it was not very good.
Right now, after some work, I am very happy with it. It evern passes the nickel test.

Hope the new Orange saw is better out of the box than the old one.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Looks like the exact same bandsaw as the now discontinued Steel City 50126SC with a different paint job. SC and Ridgid have sourced from the same factories many times in the past. (FWIW, the SC generally had a retail of $399.99 and they could be found for less on closeout)


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Looks like the exact same bandsaw as the now discontinued Steel City 50126SC with a different paint job. SC and Ridgid have sourced from the same factories many times in the past. (FWIW, the SC generally had a retail of $399.99 and they could be found for less on closeout)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find Jay. I suspect that even if the design is similar/the same, the construction will be different (no granite).


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> Nice find Jay. I suspect that even if the design is similar/the same, the construction will be different (no granite).
> 
> - paxorion


That model SC was available with granite or cast iron (like the one in the pic). Not much challenge to finding this time. It was more of a find when I purchased quite a few of them for the stores I buy for that are Steel City dealers.  We still have a few that are being closed out at a price quite a bit lower than what the new Ridgid sells for, and I am assuming there are a few other dealers out there in the same boat, if someone was to look around.

The only major difference I see in the specs is that Ridgid is using a 1HP motor and SC used a 3/4. Other than that, everything looks the same on paper. The resaw capacity shows different, but I'm going to question the 9in resaw claim until someone shows a pic with a tape measure. The SC is a 6in resaw and both use 93-1/2in blades. Don't know how an extra 3 inches can be pulled off in that case.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> The resaw capacity shows different, but I m going to question the 9in resaw claim until someone shows a pic with a tape measure. The SC is a 6in resaw and both use 93-1/2in blades. Don t know how an extra 3 inches can be pulled off in that case.


Apparently, it is only HD claiming the 9" capacity.. Ridgid themselves state that it only has 6" (From web site:- "Cut work pieces *up to 13 7⁄8" wide by 6" thick*") so most likely the HD listing was/is a typo.

Ridgid specs: https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/14inch-band-saw

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Too many bandsaw companies ruin their machines by putting roller bearings in place of the guide blocks. I'd have been more interested in the no-frills, older Rigid than this new version.

I see they're still putting the dust collection port in the wrong place. It should be at the bottom, left of the saw where dust naturally tends to gather. I have an old, benchtop Craftsman bandsaw with that setup and a conventional shop vac was able to pick up almost all of the dust.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> The resaw capacity shows different, but I m going to question the 9in resaw claim until someone shows a pic with a tape measure. The SC is a 6in resaw and both use 93-1/2in blades. Don t know how an extra 3 inches can be pulled off in that case.
> 
> Apparently, it is only HD claiming the 9" capacity.. Ridgid themselves state that it only has 6" (From web site:- "Cut work pieces *up to 13 7⁄8" wide by 6" thick*") so most likely the HD listing was/is a typo.
> 
> ...


v
v
Yep. In the Home Depot link I provided in this forum topic it confirms this in the "question and answers" section.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

> *Too many bandsaw companies ruin their machines by putting roller bearings in place of the guide blocks. I d have been more interested in the no-frills, older Rigid than this new version.*
> 
> I see they re still putting the dust collection port in the wrong place. It should be at the bottom, left of the saw where dust naturally tends to gather. I have an old, benchtop Craftsman bandsaw with that setup and a conventional shop vac was able to pick up almost all of the dust.
> 
> - JAAune


The two band saws I ran to cut staves with would disagree with the guide blocks. Every big bandsaw I've ever seen or ran had guide bearings. Then again they also had solid steel wheels and relied on the crown put on the od of the wheels to keep the band running in place instead of rubber tires.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Every bearing-type bandsaw owned by others that I've used had them adjusted with slop between the bearings and the blade. The one that used to be in my shop would suffer bearing failure very quickly if they were put up tight against the blade. If I backed them off the blade have too much wobble. That bandsaw was quickly pushed into a corner in favor of an old-fashioned Delta.

The issue is sawdust doesn't play nice with bearings and has a nasty tendency to get between the blade and bearings and generate unwanted heat and vibration. It's possible to keep cleaning them and adding lubricant but it's not worth the effort considering there's no increase in performance.

Since guide blocks do a fine job of keeping the blade on track to the point where one can slice 1/32" veneer if desired, there's not much point in dealing with the need to replace bearings. Squaring a guide block is free and takes a minute. Ordering and replacing bearings costs money and requires more time.

Manufacturers offer bearings simply because the vast majority of the population has no idea how to perfectly tune a bandsaw and assumes that the "upgrade" will enhance performance. If people will pay more for a feature, sellers will offer it.


----------



## tcarswell (Nov 4, 2014)

I love my r4512 and can't think of a negative thing to say about it especially for the price. That said the previous ridgid bandsaw wasn't my cup of tea haven't tried the new one. I'll stick with my grizzly 


> Looks good. 9inch capacity, mobile base, and 2/4in dust collection are nice features. $449 isn t a terrible price either, especially if you can find a coupon or sale.
> I just hope the quality is better tha Ridgid s last attempt at a bandsaw. I have their last model, and it took a lot tweaking to get it into usable shape.
> 
> - Tedstor
> ...


----------

